# Biotin and facial hair!!!



## glamgal198 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have been reading previoous threads about those using biotin and all the horrible side effects. ACNE, scares me, and what scares me even more is the facial hair erplexed!!! I've heard claims that biotin gives you side burns, mustache, chin hair, etc... I have naturally arched eyebrows and i NEVER have to get them done, what scares me about biotin is that it may mess this up   Just curious if Biotin has affected anyone else's eye brow growth, like has it made them  bushy? Can anyone suggest a pill that does not have such harsh side effects? I was thinking of horsetail but i have been reading similar things in regards to the facial hair... Thank all so much!


----------



## sugarose (Jan 1, 2007)

Biotin gives you facial hair and body hair. I love my Biotin but found that MSM and GNC Nourishhair give me the same amount of new growth without the added chin hairs.  
After this bottle, I'm switching for good.

ETA: It does make my eyelashes fake-length though which is an added plus.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jan 1, 2007)

I am glad you ladies posted this!! I was just doing research of Biotin and the hair growth benefits. I already have facial hair issues....and don't need assistances with developing a full grown beard or mustache!! LMAO...


I will pass on the Biotin and continue to maintain my peach fuzz....


----------



## glamgal198 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was on msm but it messed up my cycle   I will definitely be looking into the GNC vitamins you mentioned though. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 1, 2007)

I love my Biotin and yes it does gives me facial hair.  One time I was in the car with my SO and he said WTF????? you have a 2 inch piece of hair under your chin...he was j/k talking bout I should have taken some grease and slicked it down...ha ha funny NOT!!! I'm not going to stop taking Biotin though.  I just use Nair for the face.  I saw a infomercial on tv talking about something razor thingy for ladies with hair on their chins and they claim you will not have to cut it again for a while..but man I lost the web address I gotta find this thing.


----------



## Junonia (Jul 12, 2007)

Bumping... Since biotin is for hair growth, did anyone else notice extreme hair growth in other areas  like face, underarms, legs & etc?  I really  don't need additional hair growth anywhere else.


----------



## need2accumulate (Jul 12, 2007)

My eyebrows grew faster but not bushier, if that makes sense. I didnt sprout new eyebrow hairs all over. I dont have an super increase of facial hair. maybe 1-2 longer hairs that i know are coming now so i just trim them. I promise i didnt get anything scary like noticable hairs. I would let you know because I am vain!

Breakouts, I did get 1 or 2 stubborn ones in the beginng and that is IT. Thing for me is I really don't know if it is doing anything for my hair. I just started in Beginning of june. I have new growth but I need a touch up to tell if its more than normal.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jul 12, 2007)

Just another reason why I don't take Biotin anymore. It lead to breakouts and acne scarring. I like MSM...only side effect for me is vivid dreams (which is sometimes good depending on what I'm dreaming  )


----------



## Junonia (Jul 12, 2007)

yasjencon2 said:
			
		

> My eyebrows grew faster but not bushier, if that makes sense. I didnt sprout new eyebrow hairs all over. I dont have an super increase of facial hair. maybe 1-2 longer hairs that i know are coming now so i just trim them. I promise i didnt get anything scary like noticable hairs. I would let you know because I am vain!
> 
> Breakouts, I did get 1 or 2 stubborn ones in the beginng and that is IT. *Thing for me is I really don't know if it is doing anything for my hair*. I just started in Beginning of june. I have new growth but I need a touch up to tell if its more than normal.


 
Okay, my biggest concern is facial hairs.  Regarding the bolded, I'd like the know when do people start noticing thickness and growth.


----------



## deejoy (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah I had to postpone the biotin thang for a while. I had facial and chest hair.


----------



## Junonia (Jul 12, 2007)

deejoy said:
			
		

> Yeah I had to postpone the biotin thang for a while. *I had facial and chest hair*.


 
Oh nooo, this is what I don't want.  I mean I want longer hair but if I have to grow chest hair, I think I will skip it!


----------



## Jaegermany (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG! So thats why Im walking around like McManly! I didnt know what it was! I went to a dermatologist and everything Im  looking into laser hair removal and all along its my Biotin?! But It has made my nails grow something fierce!

What is Im gon' do?! I am not diggin this hair on my face but Im diggin the results otherwise.....


----------



## MsAngie (Jul 12, 2007)

I didn't get more hair when I started biotin; however, I noticed that it grows a lot faster. And like someone else said, my nails are growing like crazy too. Oh, hardly no breakouts either. ::knocks on wood::


----------



## deejoy (Jul 12, 2007)

Ineedhair said:
			
		

> Oh nooo, this is what I don't want.  I mean I want longer hair but if I have to grow chest hair, I think I will skip it!




I think my dosage was too high. I bought some 5,000 mcg biotin and saw chest hair. When I took 3,000 mcg or less, I didnt have chest hair and very little facial hair.


----------



## Chiba_revolution (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi I want to try biotin but since am new what dose should I start at and can anyone recommend good safe websites to buy some or shops in england?


----------



## ALWAYZL8 (Jul 12, 2007)

I take it and I have to mirror checks in the morning and at night.  On average I pluck about one hair per day since I've started taking Biotin.  I don't even take that much...about 1000 mg.


----------



## Christa438 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been interested in biotin too but have been avoiding it because of the breakouts, body and facial hair issues too. 

i do remember somebody saying that it may help if you increase your water intake significantly. can anyone comment on this if you feel that you do drink a lot of water but you still have the breakout and/or body & facial hair issues?


----------



## MrsHouston (Jul 13, 2007)

Christa438 said:
			
		

> I've been interested in biotin too but have been avoiding it because of the breakouts, body and facial hair issues too.
> 
> i do remember somebody saying that it may help if you increase your water intake significantly. can anyone comment on this if you feel that you do drink a lot of water but you still have the breakout and/or body & facial hair issues?



Actually this is true w/taking ALL supplements.  It is very important to increase your water intake!!!

I never had the facial breakouts w/MSM and biotin.  I can't wait to start back taking them, it'll be a minute.


----------



## BeaLady (Jul 13, 2007)

tsmith said:
			
		

> I love my Biotin and yes it does gives me facial hair.  One time I was in the car with my SO and he said WTF????? you have a 2 inch piece of hair under your chin...he was j/k talking bout I should have taken some grease and slicked it down...ha ha funny NOT!!! I'm not going to stop taking Biotin though.  I just use Nair for the face.  I saw a infomercial on tv talking about something razor thingy for ladies with hair on their chins and they claim you will not have to cut it again for a while..but man I lost the web address I gotta find this thing.



This is the web address:
http://www.buytweeze.com/?src=TW19YW1

They also sell it at Sallys and Bed, Bath and Beyond.  I already have a problem with facial hairs and that's why I was hesitant to take Biotin.  I didnt know that MSM didn't cause increased facial hairs.  I have a bottle of that and will begin taking it.


----------



## Windsy (Jul 13, 2007)

I take it. 

Benefits: I finally have eyebrows, I never had any before. Thicker and more newgrowth. Clearer face.

Negative: I have seen 1 facial hair. break out upon dosage increase.

I started with 1,000 mcg and icreased slowly just to monitor the side effects. I increased to 2,000 mcg and nothing but breakout which didn't last long. Next week I will increase to 3,000 mcg. A think a big plus for me is that I take it at night and during the days, I drink A LOT OF WATER!!! like about a gallon.


----------



## hothair (Jul 13, 2007)

I get a 1+ inch lone hair underneath my chin, and wonder how it got so long without me noticing, luckily its pretty fine and only turns up once every few weeks so I just pluck it out


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 13, 2007)

I haven't had any negative side effects from Biotin....


----------



## melissa-bee (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anyone else had these side effects and what have done about it?


----------



## Tybi (Dec 1, 2009)

I have been taking GNC's BeBeautiful supplement for exactly 3 weeks today. It has 3000mcg of biotin along with MSM and some other stuff. So far I am gold, no breakouts, not wild facial hair either. Of course it is too soon to see any changes in my hair, but I feel fine. I take it daily along with a multiple vitamin and lots of water which may help.


----------

